# Jeep Cherokee 1992 4.0L mechanical problem



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

Any jeep mechanics out there?

My 1992 Cherokee 4.0L straight 6 starts fine when it is cold. After plowing for a little while when the engine is warm, I can't get it to restart after it stalls (it has a manual transmission and my cars are automatic so I invariably mess up with the clutch and stall it once or twice while plowing my driveway). If I let it sit for about twenty minutes to a half hour, it starts right up again. Today I stalled it in a very inconvenient place and ended up blocking my neighbor's driveway for the twenty five minutes it took to cool down for the restart, this was while my neighbor's wife was trying to leave for work.

My initial instinct is to replace the ignition coil, but I don't want to just start swapping out parts without some educated guess as to what is wrong, this could get expensive after a while.

Any ideas? It runs great and starts right up when cold, it just won't start when it is warm. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

When it gets warm what does it do when you try to start it? Does it crank slow, not attempt to fire or what. I don't have a ton of experience with them, but my buddy and his brother have plowed with cherokees for three years now.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The crank and cam sensors I cant remember which will go bad when hot and still allow the car to run, but not re start. when it wont start hot pour water on *one* of the sensors, if it starts that is the bad sensor.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Had the same problem with our jeep.

Found a bad vac line near the firewall.

*After* full tune up, replacing Ox. sensor, Idle sensor, 2 Fuel injectors...


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

When this happens.. .find out if it's not got spark or fuel. They're an ASD (AutomaticShutdDown) relay that engages both the Fuel and the Ignition systems. It's controlled by the ECU which takes it's signal from the CPS (CrankShaftPostionSenor, aka: TopDeadCenter sensor). Those sensor can go flaky and not fire a MIL Code 11... it's symptoms are usually long crank times before starting. So, see if you've got spark.... if not.. then the problem is likely the CPS sensor. That's where I'd start.


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

*Cherokee problem - follow up*

The Crank Position Sensor is starting to make a lot of sense. I'll try the "water cooling" trick first, but it is cheap enough to just swap out anyway.

Thanks guys,

Dan


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

you might need a starter goodluck cherokeeman


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

you might need a starter for your jeep if it wont start after it heats up that might be your problem try to look for the small things first goodluck cherokeeman


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

ussmileyflag


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try making a heat shield for your starter. If it turns over too slow it is absorbing too much heat. I have an extra key for my truck. I leave it run till I park it at home. Working them hard at low speed does not let stuff cool off.


----------

